# Endocannibinoid System



## snuggles (Jun 11, 2008)

Educate yourself
xxx.endocannabinoid.net/

Everyone who loves MJ should read this...it is your duty LOL. It is also good to be educated, not like the antis who are taught and teach lies.

For those that don't know the endocannabinoid systems lives in all of us, and it has to do with cannbinoids which sounds like cannabis..hint hint. If you really are a believer in MJ and it's medical/theraputic qualities take a read...if people wanna call MM folklore or silly medicine now you can make them look like asses...a well rounded smoker is a well rounded smoker. Good luck and enjoy

also I have some questions coming as I am not a doctor, so maybe we could start another thread later on and ask our questions and get our answers and then sticky it...it's medicine people and all we have to do is study, just cause you're not a doctor doesn't mean you can not do something. Do something constructive it can't hurt you, honest LOL.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 11, 2008)

*google.com/search?hl=en&q=endocannabinoid+system&btnG=Google+Search*

More links, whoever starts to read this stuff come back here and we will help each other, we need each other so lets do it and lets get to the bottom of this...some of it is greek to me but it might not be to you.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 11, 2008)

*amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=cannabinoids&x=0&y=0*

And why are these books so expensive? Wow it's expensive to study that's for sure LOL.


----------

